# ASUS Xonar DGX vs. Xonar DX?



## DanishDevil (Oct 2, 2012)

Currently using a DX 99% of the time with my Sennheiser PC 350 headset through the front panel audio jacks on my Corsait 600T. The shitty new version of my old Z-2300's are garbage compared to my old ones, so I rarely use speakers anymore.

Since the PC 350's have a 150 ohm impedance, I've been looking around at headphone amps and amped sound cards. 

Then I found the Xonar DGX. I quite like my DX, and since I'd really only be using headphones in stereo mode (virtualization and Dolby garbage can trick someone else), would you guys pit the DGX as a good buy, or is there something I'm missing from the differences between the two?

I also read one Newegg review that the headphone output is only amped through the back panel of the sound card, and doesn't pass through the front panel audio header. I might be okay living with my headset hard-wired into the back, but it would be something good to know before purchasing.

I listen to music, VoIP, and game. And my PC 350's are modded to widen the port.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 2, 2012)

the headphone amplifier is active on the front panel. I would still use the back. Monoprice sells 3.5mm female to 3.5mm male extension cables if you need them. the DA converter on the Xonar DX is better than the DA converter on the Xonar DGX but the Xonar DGX has more driving power so it's a trade off. up to you.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 2, 2012)

Certainly a lot cheaper than getting a standalone headphone amplifier (unless I've missed a decent quality cheap one).


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 2, 2012)

certainly is.


----------



## m1dg3t (Oct 2, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Certainly a lot cheaper than getting a standalone headphone amplifier (unless I've missed a decent quality cheap one).



You could always try out a Fiio e6. Worst case you spent ~$30 on a portable HP amp for your fone/PMP 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/566351/fiio-e6-story-of-the-tiny-amp-continues-w-review-on-1st-page

http://anythingbutipod.com/2011/10/fiio-e6-portable-headphone-amp-review/

BumbleBee pointed me in this direction!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 2, 2012)

i remember than the senheiser pc 350 is sell in a bundle with the asus xonar xense http://www.asus.com/Multimedia/Audio_Cards/Xonar_Xense/ capable of power this 150oms headset


----------

